# Marinade with a Vaccum Saver.



## Guest (May 6, 2004)

Anyone ever try marinading their goose or duck in a vaccum sealer? It really gets the flavor inside the meat before you cook it, plus it takes about a quarter of the time soaking you're meat in the marinade. Just a little advice I've been using the past year.


----------

